# Funcionamiento del CI LM741 en Modo Comparador



## luu.-bass (Oct 9, 2009)

Hola buenos días, no comprendo claramente la función del CI LM741 en Modo Comparador, lo que tengo claro es que relaciona las tensiones en las entradas inversora (PIN 3) y no inversora (PIN 2), pero no entiendo bien que pasa en la salida del mismo ( PIN 6).

Necesito que me expliquen bien como funciona, gracias. Prefiero preguntarlo antes que ignorarlo.


----------



## MrCarlos (Oct 9, 2009)

Hola luu.-bass
A la configuracion "Comparador" de un Amp. operacional tambien la llaman "Restador"

En este enlace puedes encontrar la respuesta a la duda que tienes.

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amplificador_operacional

Por otra parte: en el pin 6 te da la diferencia de voltaje que hay en las entradas.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Fabiola (Oct 20, 2009)

un comparador en pocas palabras hace justamente "comparar" las dos señales que tiene a la entrada el amplificador, una de ellas se llama referencia es decir como la base de la comparación y la otra es la señal que quieres comparar, y cada vez que las señales a comparar son diferentes de la señal de referencia (o mayores o menores) el CI proporcionará un cambio en voltaje de negativo a positivo o viceversa eso depende de la configuración que tu adecues.


----------

